# !!!! Hoyt Torrex !!!!



## A-A-Ron (Oct 17, 2014)

Releasing tomorrow!!!!!

Please be a budget bow, with a 7”+ brace height and at least 30” ATA. And take my money!


----------



## Bowfreak (Jul 23, 2002)

Actually glad I am not a dealer for them now. Mid-year release on a bow dealers won't have vs helping move the bows the dealers do have and haven't been able to sell for the past few months because of the lock down.


----------



## Robspartacus (Feb 20, 2017)

where did you see the Torrex?


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

I think both Bowtech and Hoyt drop a mid year, mid level bow tomorrow


----------



## amm7277 (Nov 7, 2013)

Excited to see what is in store for us this time!


----------



## A-A-Ron (Oct 17, 2014)

Social media 


Robspartacus said:


> where did you see the Torrex?


----------



## A-A-Ron (Oct 17, 2014)

I’m sure you’d rather them release a bow in the middle of the rut when no one is worried about a new bow. Makes perfect sense . 

For me, I’d rather buy a new bow late spring early summer, so I have a good 3-4 months behind it before season. That is, if I buy new. The new bow release in November has never made sense to me. ATA show releases are my favorite. Right after deer season, and before turkey season. 




Bowfreak said:


> Actually glad I am not a dealer for them now. Mid-year release on a bow dealers won't have vs helping move the bows the dealers do have and haven't been able to sell for the past few months because of the lock down.


----------



## SHPoet (Nov 13, 2009)

I have heard, repeat HEARD, that it is a mid to entry level bow to replace some of their "not so good" line.


----------



## pnw-bowhunter (Dec 25, 2019)

SHPoet said:


> I have heard, repeat HEARD, that it is a mid to entry level bow to replace some of their "not so good" line.


That would be smart imho.


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

SHPoet said:


> I have heard, repeat HEARD, that it is a mid to entry level bow to replace some of their "not so good" line.


it is


----------



## cmd242 (Jul 15, 2012)

Theres a picture on fb. just search Hoyt torrex. looks like crap to me


----------



## cmd242 (Jul 15, 2012)




----------



## Bowfreak (Jul 23, 2002)

A-A-Ron said:


> I’m sure you’d rather them release a bow in the middle of the rut when no one is worried about a new bow. Makes perfect sense .
> 
> For me, I’d rather buy a new bow late spring early summer, so I have a good 3-4 months behind it before season. That is, if I buy new. The new bow release in November has never made sense to me. ATA show releases are my favorite. Right after deer season, and before turkey season.


No I would rather they release at the ATA. However, for dealers who have been ordering bows and receiving them for months to build up stock for the upcoming busy season this would be a killer. Those bows this is replacing just devalued to the point they will have to get rid of them at cost or below just to move them to free up capital to buy the new replacement. Factor that most dealers have been idle for several months it didn't even allow them to move some of these bows they got in that are now being replaced mid-year.


----------



## SHPoet (Nov 13, 2009)

cmd242 said:


> Theres a picture on fb. just search Hoyt torrex. looks like crap to me


What "looks like crap to you"?


----------



## cmd242 (Jul 15, 2012)

SHPoet said:


> What "looks like crap to you"?


Looks just like the spyder they made 10 years ago. Nothing new


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

You done messed up A-A-Ron..... LOL good luck with the new release...


----------



## Gdjones67 (Apr 18, 2020)

Cam Haines leaked this on his Instagram 2-3 times over the last month or so, Def. looks like redesigned Spyder riser, decent Specs. Now just have to see what the price is. It would be nice to have something in the price range below the Nitrux


----------



## 78Staff (Dec 31, 2002)

I heard a new Target model is coming also, fwiw.


----------



## SHPoet (Nov 13, 2009)

cmd242 said:


> Looks just like the spyder they made 10 years ago. Nothing new


You expect something new in a mid range bow?


----------



## Robspartacus (Feb 20, 2017)

78Staff said:


> I heard a new Target model is coming also, fwiw.


Really? Something to compete with the Supra Focus perhaps? I doubt it's a flagship target rig since the Invicta series is brand new for 2020. If it is a $1000-1200 bow in the target line I bet it would sell very well. PSE hit a homerun with the Focus and Focus XL. Hoyt and Mathews should take note and develop a more affordable solid shooter in a 37-40" ATA bow. Maybe a long riser, short limb, non shoot thru with ZT cams. Perhaps a 325-330 fps IBO and 7"+ BH. 

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## buckmaster27 (Feb 4, 2005)

Jason Larkmead said:


> The spyders are still considered by many to be better than what they have out now. If every manufacturer brings back a very popular model under a different name for half the price of a flagship I doubt very many will complain... lol


They tried that and everyone went off elite did it with the enlist wich was a answer that didnt go over well mathews has done it with the z2,z3 and tactic


----------



## Colton_Scott (Mar 16, 2020)

Seems to me like it is just a newer powermax.


----------



## Jellymon (Jun 19, 2010)

I’d rather pick up a 2013 spider for 300-400$. The RKT 2.0 was one of thier best cams, it’s faster, the 34 ATA spyder weighs the same as these 30ATA torrex. In fact like mentioned above, give me a 2013 Spyder 34 over hoyts 2020 models. Something to think about, the aluminum spyders are lighter than today’s hoyt carbons. Yes I know not everyone want light weight, but for someone like me hunting the backcountry rugged cascades, it’s one of the things I look for in a bow.


----------



## PuddWhacker (May 19, 2018)

I prefer a light weight bow. I actually shoot a lighter weight bow better than a heavier bow. Might just be me, but I have no trouble holding on target at long ranges with a light bow compared to heavy. This does look like a nice bow though. If it is a decent price.


----------



## mattman_66 (Oct 17, 2016)

Glad to see Hoyt still comes out with new mid level bows to keep all kinds of people excited about new bows and archery. Back in the day when I was younger and new to archery, I would always look forward to seeing new stuff I could afford even it wasn't the flagship. I'm sure it will be a great value and when sold in packages they come with good accessories.


----------



## 78Staff (Dec 31, 2002)

Robspartacus said:


> Really? Something to compete with the Supra Focus perhaps? I doubt it's a flagship target rig since the Invicta series is brand new for 2020. If it is a $1000-1200 bow in the target line I bet it would sell very well. PSE hit a homerun with the Focus and Focus XL. Hoyt and Mathews should take note and develop a more affordable solid shooter in a 37-40" ATA bow. Maybe a long riser, short limb, non shoot thru with ZT cams. Perhaps a 325-330 fps IBO and 7"+ BH.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


Honestly I don' know - I was talking to shop the other day about an Invicta and he mentioned it - but didn't have any info. I'm going by tomorrow will see if any more info.


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

I know looks have nothing to do with shootability but man, Hoyt has really got the ugly bow thing dialed in and locked down.


----------



## azscorpion (Feb 12, 2010)

Underwhelming AGAIN Hoyt......:thumbs_do:thumbs_do


----------



## bowcrete (Dec 29, 2008)




----------



## jamesalex12 (Jun 24, 2020)

Good info FE


----------



## ThisIsMyHandle (Dec 10, 2019)

Looks like a redesigned powermax 

Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


----------



## V-STROM 650 (Feb 23, 2010)

Looks like recycled Charger riser w/ the newer style adjustable cams. What is the price point?


----------



## carolina cougar (Feb 7, 2005)

I remember when the hoyt charger first came out and just about out sold the flagship bows. Only difference was a cast riser.


----------



## arrowblaster (Feb 9, 2004)

New Powermax! Looks like they beat out Mathews in the speednock department! WOW!


----------



## Robspartacus (Feb 20, 2017)

an entry level bow with ZT cams? I bet it shoots very well. I am a big fan of the ZT cams.


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

I would say the XT version looks a bit better


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

Plastic limb pockets?


----------



## rbnhood66 (Jan 14, 2014)

A-A-Ron said:


> I’m sure you’d rather them release a bow in the middle of the rut when no one is worried about a new bow. Makes perfect sense .
> 
> For me, I’d rather buy a new bow late spring early summer, so I have a good 3-4 months behind it before season. That is, if I buy new. The new bow release in November has never made sense to me. ATA show releases are my favorite. Right after deer season, and before turkey season.


No he is worried about all the stock they buy after the ATA show when the new bows are released that sit on the shelves collecting dust after a mid year bow is released. It causes issues with moving product the manufacture's require you to buy to be a dealer. Since they (the manufacturer's) don't give you any leeway on advertising (if you follow the rules, and Shannon does, I know him) they get hosed on trying to move product. Personally I think he is right. The ATA show or AMO show as it used to be called, used to be when the new bows were released and I would hope it would stay that way. But hey, if you don't want to have access to the bows when they are released mid year as a shooter, awesome. A lot of bow shops nowadays have to keep close track of every penny, since the manufacturer's don't want to seem to help move the product already out there they have been paid on, and are constantly dumping more into a market already tightly squeezed as it is. Mathews bows seem to be one of the only manufacturer's out there that don't have a problem with their bows losing so much in value. They all do when they leave the shop, but it can be said they at least follow their own rules, and it keeps your bow worth something. I don't shoot Mathews BTW, but I do admire that they take care of their dealers. A mid year release bow to me personally, probably doesn't have that much R&D in it as their flagships. I haven't seen a mid year bow release yet that could be called a flagship. I could be wrong, but I haven't seen it yet.


----------



## rbnhood66 (Jan 14, 2014)

To me, that looks like an adult version of the old Hoyt Rukus.


----------



## dougmax (Jul 23, 2009)

Looks like a cross between a Spyder,Charger, Powermax, and Nitrum. All good bows btw. I’ve owned all of them and I think it’s great that there’s a good hunting bow you can buy for well under 1000.00 that for 90 percent of the people that will ever hunt with a bow, would do the job. Needs more camo color options... but that will be next years model


----------



## ianb1116 (Aug 28, 2019)

dougmax said:


> Looks like a cross between a Spyder,Charger, Powermax, and Nitrum. All good bows btw. I’ve owned all of them and I think it’s great that there’s a good hunting bow you can buy for well under 1000.00 that for 90 percent of the people that will ever hunt with a bow, would do the job. Needs more camo color options... but that will be next years model


Agreed with all of this. I will say, I started with a Powermax and I've got nothing but love for that thing. Great bow that I picked up under $500 new. ZT cams are a good addition to this. Not really a huge fan of the riser...looks kind of chunky to me. Then again, they had to save cost somewhere.

This should be a good seller for hoyt but again, nothing revolutionary...the company seems to be stuck in a bit of a design rut these days.


----------



## BroMontana (Dec 1, 2009)

Looks really similar too my Charger from 2015. Similar price range as well. Haven't found much of a reason to upgrade.


----------



## Gdjones67 (Apr 18, 2020)

ianb1116 said:


> Agreed with all of this. I will say, I started with a Powermax and I've got nothing but love for that thing. Great bow that I picked up under $500 new. ZT cams are a good addition to this. Not really a huge fan of the riser...looks kind of chunky to me. Then again, they had to save cost somewhere.
> 
> This should be a good seller for hoyt but again, nothing revolutionary...the company seems to be stuck in a bit of a design rut these days.


+1, like you said should be a solid entry level seller. MSRP on a ready to shoot package off the Hoyt website is $699. Hoyt didn't built this bow for the die hard archery guys. This is for new shooters and current Hoyt owners looking to buy something for their kids so value is really what matters and the Torrex presents a decent value.


----------



## A-A-Ron (Oct 17, 2014)

Some good replys here! Yeah I understand a mid release bow makes it hard on dealers. That’s an entire discussion in itself. A manufacture should NEVER release in November, IMO. I defiantly like the looks of them and the specs. 30 ata and 7” brace like I was hoping. If it has aluminum limb pockets and a decent price tag I believe I’m gonna try one! I love the look of them. It does look like a culmination of 3-4 older model bows.


----------



## Bowfreak (Jul 23, 2002)

A-A-Ron said:


> Some good replys here! Yeah I understand a mid release bow makes it hard on dealers. That’s an entire discussion in itself. A manufacture should NEVER release in November, IMO. I defiantly like the looks of them and the specs. 30 ata and 7” brace like I was hoping. If it has aluminum limb pockets and a decent price tag I believe I’m gonna try one! I love the look of them. It does look like a culmination of 3-4 older model bows.


Those pockets sure look like plastic to me.


----------



## A-A-Ron (Oct 17, 2014)

I agree. I just text my dealer to see. He got some in. I read on the website with no avail 



Bowfreak said:


> A-A-Ron said:
> 
> 
> > Some good replys here! Yeah I understand a mid release bow makes it hard on dealers. That’s an entire discussion in itself. A manufacture should NEVER release in November, IMO. I defiantly like the looks of them and the specs. 30 ata and 7” brace like I was hoping. If it has aluminum limb pockets and a decent price tag I believe I’m gonna try one! I love the look of them. It does look like a culmination of 3-4 older model bows.
> ...


----------



## A-A-Ron (Oct 17, 2014)

Welp, they are plastic. I’m still gonna go shoot one.


----------



## Gdjones67 (Apr 18, 2020)

A-A-Ron said:


> Welp, they are plastic. I’m still gonna go shoot one.


I honestly wouldn't be too worried about polymer limb pockets. A ton of bows out there with them And I've seen very few pictures of them failing. In looking at the specs I wonder if the Torrex XT might have metal limb pockets. The regular Torrex has the cheap slider cable guards and the XT has upgraded roller guards. The XT may have some other upgraded components like limb pockets, who knows.


----------



## JSTTH5US (Dec 12, 2012)

The black out looks pretty awesome and the specs do as well. I’m diggin the price as well. If one of you shoot one please let us know how it goes. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

A-A-Ron said:


> I’m sure you’d rather them release a bow in the middle of the rut when no one is worried about a new bow. Makes perfect sense .
> 
> For me, I’d rather buy a new bow late spring early summer, so I have a good 3-4 months behind it before season. That is, if I buy new. The new bow release in November has never made sense to me. ATA show releases are my favorite. Right after deer season, and before turkey season.


i disagree with you a a ron and agree with bowfreak ive already have done quite of bit of bow ordering this year. still several powermax's left and some nitrux. i got plenty of guys that bows in december or wives do as christmas presents and stuff.


----------



## Paddylad (Dec 13, 2017)

Yep the Torrex replaces the Powermax, and the Torrex XT replaces the Nitrux ! both very popular and big sellers for me so I am looking forward to the new bows :-} that XT especially will be popular with an amo of 336 fps !


----------



## VS6969 (Jan 25, 2019)

arrowblaster said:


> New Powermax! Looks like they beat out Mathews in the speednock department! WOW!


Well you guys want speed. Now you’re complaining?


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

I think the key with the XT will be what shops actually sell them for. At around $700 there is enough of a savings from a flagship that it is noticeable, but close enough to that $1000 mark that a lot of guys will justify to themselves saying “Well I’ve spent this much already”
If a shop can get the selling price of the XT closer to $600 I think Hoyt might be into something. Here in Iowa though good luck with that. Every shop I have seen sells Mathews and Hoyt at full MSRP.
Maybe someone knows a shop I don’t, but I doubt it.


----------



## tonybart55 (Jul 30, 2019)

Well first thing I look at with any bow is DL, if it stops at 30” I just keep on chugging along lol. Unless it reaches atleast 31” new bows get knocked off my interest list real quick. Looks like a good entry/mid tier bow though for those within that draw length. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnno (Apr 11, 2006)

Shades of "Reflex"?


----------



## A-A-Ron (Oct 17, 2014)

Will do! I like the blackout as well. I’m leaning toward the Torrex. I like the little bit longer brace height. 



JSTTH5US said:


> The black out looks pretty awesome and the specs do as well. I’m diggin the price as well. If one of you shoot one please let us know how it goes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

A-A-Ron said:


> Will do! I like the blackout as well. I’m leaning toward the Torrex. I like the little bit longer brace height.


Hey look up Born and raised on YouTube they just did a setup- and you can register for a giveaway for this bow!


----------



## Tony_P (Jun 15, 2020)

My girlfriend just ordered the Torrex in blackout to replace her PowerMax she started with. 
I'm looking forward to checking it out when it gets here & we set it up.


----------



## A-A-Ron (Oct 17, 2014)

Let us know how it tunes! 




Tony_P said:


> My girlfriend just ordered the Torrex in blackout to replace her PowerMax she started with.
> I'm looking forward to checking it out when it gets here & we set it up.


----------



## seminoletex2000 (Jun 23, 2018)

I bet if it was Mathews that released a new bow there would less critics !


----------



## stikbow208 (Dec 15, 2013)

tonybart55 said:


> Well first thing I look at with any bow is DL, if it stops at 30” I just keep on chugging along lol. Unless it reaches atleast 31” new bows get knocked off my interest list real quick. Looks like a good entry/mid tier bow though for those within that draw length.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you actually look the XT Long Draw may interest you.

https://hoyt.com/compound-bows/torrex-xt/specifications


----------



## stikbow208 (Dec 15, 2013)

seminoletex2000 said:


> I bet if it was Mathews that released a new bow there would less critics !


If it were a Mathews I wouldn't have opened this thread.


----------



## rsk76 (Jun 11, 2016)

ShootingABN! said:


> Hey look up Born and raised on YouTube they just did a setup- and you can register for a giveaway for this bow!


https://youtu.be/eooQ3TNbPb8


----------



## tonybart55 (Jul 30, 2019)

stikbow208 said:


> If you actually look the XT Long Draw may interest you.
> 
> https://hoyt.com/compound-bows/torrex-xt/specifications


Ah, thanks for pointing that out, I only saw the screenshot someone near the beginning posted, looks like an interesting bow now lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dafis (Jul 12, 2009)

it is to light for most of you guys, will have to add 14 inches with 8oz up from and 10ich with 6oz the side to get it to shoot right

oh, it weighs 3.8lbs

BT Guardian will be out in a could days


----------



## Allen cox (Dec 29, 2018)

BroMontana said:


> Looks really similar too my Charger from 2015. Similar price range as well. Haven't found much of a reason to upgrade.


 my first thought also soon as I saw it


----------



## Tony_P (Jun 15, 2020)

A-A-Ron said:


> Let us know how it tunes!


I definitely will.
They said it's looking like a 4 week wait but hopefully we get the call sooner than that


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

rsk76 said:


> https://youtu.be/eooQ3TNbPb8


Thanks


----------



## CowboyD (Jun 6, 2018)

Why another short ATA bow??? I think 32" ATA is the sweet spot for bows.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

seminoletex2000 said:


> I bet if it was Mathews that released a new bow there would less critics !


Mathews wouldn't release a budget bow in this price range. Mission, yes, but not Mathews. And if (when) Mission releases budget bows there is a similar "yawn" from most folks here on AT because we are generally not the target audience for budget bows.


----------



## scherbyjr (Feb 15, 2017)

Looking at this bow for my wife, it looks sweet!


----------



## rsk76 (Jun 11, 2016)

Mike's Archery review 

https://youtu.be/AlvwnUHUNc8


----------



## southernhive (Feb 5, 2020)

Looks good, but outa my price range.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

A-A-Ron said:


> Welp, they are plastic. I’m still gonna go shoot one.


the bowtech realm/realm x has plastic limb pockets too..... as highly regarded as they were, I don't see that as a game changer


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

A-A-Ron said:


> I’m sure you’d rather them release a bow in the middle of the rut when no one is worried about a new bow. Makes perfect sense .
> 
> For me, I’d rather buy a new bow late spring early summer, so I have a good 3-4 months behind it before season. That is, if I buy new. The new bow release in November has never made sense to me. ATA show releases are my favorite. Right after deer season, and before turkey season.


I very much agree with your assessment of the late fall "release" of new bow designs or upgrades. The last thing I am thinking of during hunting season is setting up and getting used to a new bow. The past several years, I start getting the itch in mid to late January.....but typically a used bow of the prior model year that I know something about. A hunting buddy mentioned the Torrex last week to me, so this must be a solid strategy....maybe it will catch on?


----------



## BuLzEyE (May 22, 2002)

A-A-Ron said:


> I’m sure you’d rather them release a bow in the middle of the rut when no one is worried about a new bow. Makes perfect sense .
> 
> For me, I’d rather buy a new bow late spring early summer, so I have a good 3-4 months behind it before season. That is, if I buy new. The new bow release in November has never made sense to me. ATA show releases are my favorite. Right after deer season, and before turkey season.


If i'm not mistaken PSE has announced they will be releasing 2021 bows at ATA next year. I wish all the manufacturers waited until ATA to release.


----------



## Tony_P (Jun 15, 2020)

Well, we unexpectedly got the call that my girlfriend's Torrex was in. We were told 4-6 weeks, so nice surprise!
I went and picked it up this afternoon and it's getting setup/tuned this weekend.
It looks and feels great in person. Once she gets it shooting, I'll post some pics and feedback


----------



## JSTTH5US (Dec 12, 2012)

A-A-Ron said:


> Will do! I like the blackout as well. I’m leaning toward the Torrex. I like the little bit longer brace height.


AWESOME!!! Looking forward to pics and the update on it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buckmaster27 (Feb 4, 2005)

Predator said:


> Mathews wouldn't release a budget bow in this price range. Mission, yes, but not Mathews. And if (when) Mission releases budget bows there is a similar "yawn" from most folks here on AT because we are generally not the target audience for budget bows.


Mathews already did with the tactic year or so ago.


----------



## A-A-Ron (Oct 17, 2014)

Welp, got on on order. I’ll post pictures when it arrives!


----------



## Brianfkoon (Oct 3, 2017)

I shot a 60# Torrex Xt this weekend and I was very impressed. It only had a D loop and a biscuit and it was dead in the hand. Felt like I was pulling back 40# but I have a PSE prophecy and that is a nightmare to pull back at 64# I will order a 70# camo version when the shop starts getting more in.


----------



## Brianfkoon (Oct 3, 2017)

Is the torrex xt replacing the Nitrux??


----------



## JPR79 (May 18, 2010)

Brianfkoon said:


> Is the torrex xt replacing the Nitrux??


Yes, the XT replaces the Nitrux, while the regular Torrex replaces the Powermax.


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

I shot the Torrex the other day and was really impressed with how the bow shot. I think Hoyt is going to sell a boat load of these. Big step up from the Nitrux imo.


----------



## ThumbsMcGee86 (Aug 28, 2019)

I just ordered one from my shop. Tested the demo they had at 60# and it drew very nice, and sets into the back wall quickly. Back wall is a little spongy though.

I felt that this bow weighed heavier than what it actually weighs, which to me is a good thing. I chose this over 4 others today:

Bear Divergent EKO
Hoyt Nitrux
2019 PSE Evoke 31
PSE Drive 

-The Divergent felt jumpy on release, and I didn’t like the valley that much.
-The Nitrux didn’t have the same controlled feel.
-PSE Evoke 31 is a great bow, and I nearly chose it. It jumped a bit on release though. I think the package deal is what sold me on the Torrex over the Evoke if I’m being honest. 
- PSE Drive was garbage.

Now I’m just waiting for my bow to get in.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yosshaa (Aug 27, 2020)

man this thread really died, where's all the pictures and feedback?
how does this rig compare to a pse drive 3b?


----------



## Hidden Danger (Mar 13, 2008)

cmd242 said:


> View attachment 7187349


Looks like a Alphamax clone


----------



## Hidden Danger (Mar 13, 2008)

Similar


----------



## ThumbsMcGee86 (Aug 28, 2019)

yosshaa said:


> man this thread really died, where's all the pictures and feedback?
> how does this rig compare to a pse drive 3b?


I’m still waiting on mine to come in from ordering. I think the problem is a backlog of orders. They came out mid-year, not enough produced, and every bow shop placed orders. There maybe only 5-7 reviews on YouTube of it as well. So we’re all waiting.

The Drive I tested was a 3b. After shooting the Torrex & Evoke31, the Drive didn’t have any ground to stand on.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## midnight_f150 (Jul 4, 2009)

Tony_P said:


> Well, we unexpectedly got the call that my girlfriend's Torrex was in. We were told 4-6 weeks, so nice surprise!
> I went and picked it up this afternoon and it's getting setup/tuned this weekend.
> It looks and feels great in person. Once she gets it shooting, I'll post some pics and feedback


Any updates on the new Bow?


----------



## Kuiulover (Oct 8, 2015)

Trying to introduce my younger brother to archery, this may be the perfect bow for him! Looking forward to reading more feedback. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThumbsMcGee86 (Aug 28, 2019)

I just received a call from my shop. Looks as if my bow will be coming in mid September. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony_P (Jun 15, 2020)

midnight_f150 said:


> Any updates on the new Bow?


She absolutely loves it!
She previously had a Hoyt Powermax and it is a good bow that shot very well, but the Torrex really is just a better bow with more of the newer technology at a very affordable price. It didn't take long at all to setup/tune it and she's been shooting 1-2 dozen arrows a day on our range at our farm and has it dialed to 60 yards. I'm impressed and she can't recommend it enough.
She's pulling 55lbs and the bow shoots damn fast!


----------

